# Nandrolone Base



## Bout2getReal (Feb 6, 2013)

Well in case you were living under a rock AMA has been adding specialized blends to their arsenal of products. I just wanted some feedback on if anyone has tried or is interested in nandrolone base.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Feb 6, 2013)

Deca/Test mix? NPP/Test??


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh I would be interested of anyone had feedback on nan base


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 7, 2013)

not sure, i believe the half life on it is 4 hours, I can see a need for test base or bold base for insane energy and strength. I would love to see results though from a vet, not a noob (no offense new guys) I have no input on this, but my opinion would be to just run NPP. If I am going to a base it would be a suspension or a tne/dbol/drol blend.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 7, 2013)

Truth.. Npp would be a good option


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 7, 2013)

tren base and count me in


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> tren base and count me in



I've seen tren no ester advertised before, not tried it yet


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 7, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> tren base and count me in



you would murder people. That would be a sick stack. 600 tren e a week and 50 tren base a day.


----------



## StanG (Feb 7, 2013)

I dont see much use for Nandrolone Base.


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 7, 2013)

Nandrolone base would be cool to try, just to see.., but tren base sounds awesome preworkout.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 7, 2013)

cottonmouth said:


> Nandrolone base would be cool to try, just to see.., but tren base sounds awesome preworkout.



Ive heard great things about tren base


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Ive heard great things about tren base



Ok ok ok how about this then: a blend of tne, tren base, adrol? GTFO!


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 8, 2013)

i am soooo down ^^^


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Ok ok ok how about this then: a blend of tne, tren base, adrol? GTFO!



Best blend ever!!!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Feb 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Ok ok ok how about this then: a blend of tne, tren base, adrol? GTFO!



Holy mother of aggression!!! I would have to put up a warning sign in my gym in the area that I am training "Enter this area at your own risk! Not responsible for sudden outbursts of rage!!! Have a great workout !" That would be insane, just pinned 100mg TNE and it is leg day...see ya later!!!


----------

